# Small Commercial Lot



## Ace Maintaining (Oct 29, 2009)

400'x400' Small commercial lot all open and the snow all goes to one end. 8ft western plow what would you charge?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I would bid around $289,000. for the season. Salt is above and beyond though. I'd say about 19 tons for that lot, putting each application of salt (for me) around $3,325. 

An 8 foot plow is more than enough for that lot too.

Good luck.


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

.............................>


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

You're not going to have much fun in that lot with your current plow.


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

I'm a little confused but maybe around $160 per time. $ 110 for salt??? 8ft plow will work just fine


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

Thats was generous of you!


----------



## jblatti13 (Jan 24, 2009)

merrimacmill;844186 said:


> I would bid around $289,000. for the season. Salt is above and beyond though. I'd say about 19 tons for that lot, putting each application of salt (for me) around $3,325.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is a joke right?


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

Ace and Jblatti, one thing you'll learn about this site is that it's full of smart butts! But once your here for awhile you'll find out that there is a wealth of information and experience. Check out the threads on bidding, you'll see what I mean.

Merri, I think you were about 1 K high!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

jblatti13;844910 said:


> merrimacmill;844186 said:
> 
> 
> > I would bid around $289,000. for the season. Salt is above and beyond though. I'd say about 19 tons for that lot, putting each application of salt (for me) around $3,325.
> ...


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

id say 120- 200 smallest push and salt
300-500 lbs


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

8 foot is fine in my area
these guys wanna show off their big plows


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

naturalgreen;844963 said:


> 8 foot is fine in my area
> these guys wanna show off their big plows


You're in Missouri, he's in Michigan. The problem is not some much the size of the plow, it's just that it's a truck plow period. If the snow has to moved to one end only, windrowing 8 inches of concrete 400 feet with any blade on a pickup is not going to be fun.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

TKLAWN;844646 said:


> I'm a little confused but maybe around $160 per time. $ 110 for salt??? 8ft plow will work just fine





naturalgreen;844961 said:


> id say 120- 200 smallest push and salt
> 300-500 lbs


Ummmmmmmm?

You guys do realize that is nearly 4 acres right?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;845229 said:


> Ummmmmmmm?
> 
> You guys do realize that is nearly 4 acres right?


I don't think they do. I hope they don't, sort of.


----------



## Ace Maintaining (Oct 29, 2009)

Ok i was somewhere i the ballpark then Thanks Alot guys. This is a Excellent site!!


----------



## Ace Maintaining (Oct 29, 2009)

And now the snow can go where ever i want it to go. Guy was trying to be picky


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

wow, I found this to be an interesting thread.. Glad you were in the ball park though!


----------

